# Epic Fantasy - The Law of Eight (BOOK 3 NOW AVAILABLE!)



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

NOW ON SALE FOR 99 cents on all platforms!

Secrets of the Stonechaser on KINDLE ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser in PRINT ($12.99)

Secrets of the Stonechaser on NOOK ($0.99)




 ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser on KOBO ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser on SMASHWORDS ($0.99)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.










Follow the Faery Footpath on KINDLE ($4.99)
Follow the Faery Footpath in PRINT ($12.99)

Follow the Faery Footpath on NOOK ($4.99)




 ($4.99)
Follow the Faery Footpath on KOBO ($4.99)
Follow the Faery Footpath on SMASHWORDS ($4.99)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.









NOW AVAILABLE ON ALL PLATFORMS!

A Sense of Sacrifice on KINDLE ($4.99)
A Sense of Sacrifice in PAPERBACK! ($14.99)

A Sense of Sacrifice on NOOK




A Sense of Sacrifice on KOBO

Nerris and his companions have braved many dangers in their quest to find the Elemental Stone. But they were thrown off their journey when Qabala and her minions stole the Dagger of Paral, leaving them with no knowledge on how to find the next marker of the Faery Footpath. The only solution is to track the Yagol queen down, but she will do anything to keep them behind her as she carves out her own road in order to fulfill her selfish desires.

Finding the Elemental Stone is the only way to stop Qabala and Eversor from dominating existence itself. But as they near their journey's end, Nerris must confront the ghosts of his past and find some way to live them in the present before they destroy the blossoming love between himself and the half-faery sorceress Len-Ahl.

In the third book of The Law of Eight, Nerris and Len-Ahl continue to traverse the Faery Footpath: the ultimate journey of friendship, love, loss, hardship... and sacrifice. What they find at the outcome may truly be the end, or a new beginning for all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicholas ------------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been one of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.

_just an observation that continuously re-posting exactly the same thing is not very helpful for prospective readers.  Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Cover reveal for Book 2:


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Follow the Faery Footpath now released. See the first post for full details!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KO1L0TK

Also, Secrets of the Stonechaser is FREE through June 11!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Both books are now available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Made some new picture ads for National Book Week and celebrations of that nature:


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I recently went wide on a number of platforms (Nook, iBooks, Kobo, Smashwords). Also, Secrets of the Stonechaser is now available for 99 cents!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser is now only 99 cents!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I recently came across some character sketches I drew of Len-Ahl and Qabala, two main characters in the Law of Eight. I'm no professional, but I've always like drawing and don't practice it enough nearly as much as I did when I was a kid. These were drawn when I started writing the series, around 2011.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Book 3 now available for preorder!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

A Sense of Sacrifice is now available on Amazon. See original post for details!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Updated with links to other stores for A Sense of Sacrifice.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Secrets of the Stonechaser (The Law of Eight #1):

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


Follow the Faery Footpath (The Law of Eight #2)

When the Thrillseekers reunited, they did not know the treasure they sought was the first marker of the Faery Footpath, a journey which would lead them to a godstone... one half of magic's last earthly legacy. With Len-Ahl the Stonechaser leading the way, they seek the second marker within the iconic tomb of an ancient king. For with the Elemental Stone, they can put an end to the ambitions of Queen Qabala, as well as the evil power she serves.

However, Qabala has not been idle. Even as her forces prepare for war with the east, the holder of the world's other remaining godstone trails after Nerris and his companions. Her allies are not only human, but from beyond the world as well. A ferocious dragon is spotted in the Tormalian skies, and a deadly beast known as the Malkind awakens from its ancient imprisonment.

The Thrillseekers must also contend with internal struggles as new faces join their journey, and unscrupulous agents seek to destabilize the alliance of the eastern kingdoms. Nerris and Len-Ahl find they must hold true to their quest, and to each other, as the fight for the fate of the world draws near.


----------

